# BIOS reset when active XMP



## Master_Cyber (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello, now in January I bought a new PC, but I have a problem, when raising the frequency or activating XMP, a few days later the BIOS is reset.
I did stress tests with AIDA and I had no problem. My memory is Samsung B-die.

I configured the timings manually and I also had the same problem.

The BIOS is updated to the latest version (2.90). I put the memories in slots A2-B2.

My setup:
*AMD Ryzen 5 3600X | Asrock B450M Steel Legend | Adata XPG Spectrix D41 TUF 2x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz | MSI GTX 1050 AERO ITX | Corsair CX-430W | DeepCool Gammaxx GTE 





*

can you help me?

Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## basco (Jan 20, 2020)

are you aware that you run the ram at cl14 as to specs its a cl16 kit?
i dont think so because of the voltage used?


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 20, 2020)

basco said:


> are you aware that you run the ram at cl14 as to specs its a cl16 kit?
> i dont think so because of the voltage used?



Yes, I was unable to go up with CL14, I used the same frequencies as XMP 16-18-18-38, but the problem of resetting the BIOS also happens.
Voltage 1.35.
(I didn't use the Dram Calculator frequencies, sorry, I updated the image.)


----------



## basco (Jan 20, 2020)

did ya try with lower frequenzy at 2933mhz?


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 20, 2020)

basco said:


> did ya try with lower frequenzy at 2933mhz?


I did this yesterday, activated the XMP and lowered the frequency to 2933.
Now it's a few days to wait.
But I find that strange, because my memories are Samsung B-die and are theoretically good for OC.

Yesterday when I went to turn off the PC, it took about 2 minutes to turn it off, and when I went to turn it on again about 2 hours later the BIOS had been reset.

Is it a problem with my memories? or compatibility with the motherboard?

Very sad = /


----------



## basco (Jan 20, 2020)

you have b-die with the newer layout A2 thats more friendly to high mhz then tight timings
i think on your mainboard everything above 2933 is overclocking so no guarantee
but if ya get 2933 with cl14 i would not call it so bad


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 20, 2020)

basco said:


> you have b-die with the newer layout A2 thats more friendly to high mhz then tight timings
> i think on your mainboard everything above 2933 is overclocking so no guarantee
> but if ya get 2933 with cl14 i would not call it so bad


It is running at 2933, I will test it for a few days, if the problem doesn't come back again, for me it's great.

Minimum loss of 3000.


----------



## basco (Jan 21, 2020)

what i forgot to say is that not all B-die is the same and 3000mhz cl16-18-18 is considered a lower bin so maybe ya have to give them more volts for your goal.(thats why ya pay more for 3200cl14 sticks)
up to 1,40volts should be no prob.
and loosening up the 2nd +3rd timing can help too like 14-15-15 or 14-16-16 with minimum performance loss.

for E.x  I have 3200c16-16-16 dual rank sticks and they need around 1,40+volt for 3200cl14 which i only use for benchmarks.
daily i run them at 2666mhz cl12 at 1,30volt


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 21, 2020)

basco said:


> what i forgot to say is that not all B-die is the same and 3000mhz cl16-18-18 is considered a lower bin so maybe ya have to give them more volts for your goal.(thats why ya pay more for 3200cl14 sticks)
> up to 1,40volts should be no prob.
> and loosening up the 2nd +3rd timing can help too like 14-15-15 or 14-16-16 with minimum performance loss.
> 
> ...


Understand.
I bought a new battery (CR2032) and I'm going to change it today. And I will increase the voltage to 1.40V.
Do you think 3000mhz with 16-18-18-38 is a problem?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2020)

basco said:


> E.x I have 3200c16-16-16 dual rank sticks



Update your system specs!


----------



## basco (Jan 21, 2020)

yes good sir P4-630 will do !

normal timings should run with normal voltage so 1,35 or 1,36 but yes you can try more too
2933 cl14 or 15 should be equal or better to 3000 cl16 but sometimes if 3000 does not boot try 3200.-but dont start with 3200mhz cl14 but with your norm timings.

first we have to look that your system is stable + does not take so much time to reboot .
if ya can get 2933 with 16-18-18 try using it for a few days,then try 16-16-16  and then we go from this onward-you know the drill now.

but i hope someone with more knowledge on new amd systems could chime in and help please


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 21, 2020)

basco said:


> yes good sir P4-630 will do !
> 
> normal timings should run with normal voltage so 1,35 or 1,36 but yes you can try more too
> 2933 cl14 or 15 should be equal or better to 3000 cl16 but sometimes if 3000 does not boot try 3200.-but dont start with 3200mhz cl14 but with your norm timings.
> ...


Okay, I’m going to do all those tests you said and I’ll be back to give you feedback.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## basco (Jan 21, 2020)

no prob hope it helps-if ya got questions just ask

i dont like to run stress test instead i just play a game i like.

Q: you wrote:when raising the frequency or activating XMP, a few days later the BIOS is reset.
does it say reset because of overclocking failed or just resets? new batterie is good+cheap idea


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 21, 2020)

basco said:


> no prob hope it helps-if ya got questions just ask
> 
> i dont like to run stress test instead i just play a game i like.
> 
> ...


Just resets.

I had increased the frequency to 3000mhz and the bios reset 4 days later. = /

I can activate XMP or increase the frequency.
The PC turns on normally, I can play games, do stress tests without problems.

But a few days later, the BIOS inexplicably resets.

Perhaps the problem is not even the XMP or frequency increase.

But I already bought a new battery and I'm going to change it today.


----------



## basco (Jan 21, 2020)

then try 2933 with 16-18-18 1,35 volt and see if it fails again after bios batterie change.

plz look after your SoC voltage too-some xmp can boost this to high levels

good read: page 12 is about soc volt


			https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/Ryzen3000_MemoryOverclockingGuide.pdf
		


and this if ya want to look deeper in memory:








						MemTestHelper/DDR4 OC Guide.md at master · integralfx/MemTestHelper
					

C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				





a quote from this guide:
All of the tested samples illustrated negative scaling (i.e. more errors or failures to train) when higher than 1.150V SoC was used. In all cases the maximum memory frequency was achieved at =< 1.100V SoC voltage.
~ The Stilt

3000 15-16-16 is a tighter bin than 3200 16-18-18. This means that a kit rated for 3000 15-16-16 will probably be able to do 3200 16-18-18 but a kit rated for 3200 16-18-18 might not be able to do 3000 15-16-16.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 21, 2020)

basco said:


> then try 2933 with 16-18-18 1,35 volt and see if it fails again after bios batterie change.
> 
> plz look after your SoC voltage too-some xmp can boost this to high levels
> 
> ...


Nice. I will do this.
Thank you very much again =)


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 24, 2020)

@basco 
Hello friend, on Tuesday I changed the battery and activated the XMP for 3000 with 16-18-18.
And last night (two days later) reset again.
Sad = /

Do you think I should leave XMP off for a few days to test?
Or do I increase the voltage to 1.4V?

is it a defect on my motherboard?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 24, 2020)

For crying out loud, it's not that hard to set the memory settings manually. 
XMP doesn't seem to work well in some cases on Ryzen, so it's easier to do it manually and there are no problems.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 24, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> For crying out loud, it's not that hard to set the memory settings manually.
> XMP doesn't seem to work well in some cases on Ryzen, so it's easier to do it manually and there are no problems.


I had already set the timings (16-18-18-36) and the frequency manually to 3000. And it also reset after a few days.

Bios is up to date (2.90) and I gave a clear cmos as well.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 24, 2020)

Master_Cyber said:


> I had already set the timings (16-18-18-36) and the frequency manually to 3000. And it also reset after a few days.
> 
> Bios is up to date (2.90) and I gave a clear cmos as well.


That suggests that there's something wrong with your board, as you've replaced the CMOS battery and tried every option under the sun. Updating the UEFI normally means a reset of the settings. RMA the board.


----------



## basco (Jan 24, 2020)

can ya plz tell me what soc volts ya have during load ?

and ya can try with just a little bit more volts like 1,370

and if all fails try 2933mhz


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 24, 2020)

basco said:


> can ya plz tell me what soc volts ya have during load ?
> 
> and ya can try with just a little bit more volts like 1,370
> 
> and if all fails try 2933mhz


Soc Voltage: 1.025
I can't set 1.37, it automatically goes up to 1.40


----------



## basco (Jan 24, 2020)

puuh thats some overvolt- so we know that the volt is not the problem. 1,37 should be enough for further testing
is soc volt on auto or did ya set it ? if not auto try 1,10 or 1,125-keep care if your are not on high performance mode in windows some voltages go down with energy saving so plz look at the volts only at load

we are going to find that sweet spot for your ram

could ya post a pic with your ram timings and plz with the subtimings if its possible


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2020)

I have just read a review on that memory, XMP @ 3000mhz would not boot even though it was to spec, they had to either manually input timings with XMP disabled or run XMP but with 1.4V in order for it to work at 3000mhz.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 24, 2020)

basco said:


> puuh thats some overvolt- so we know that the volt is not the problem. 1,37 should be enough for further testing
> is soc volt on auto or did ya set it ? if not auto try 1,10 or 1,125-keep care if your are not on high performance mode in windows some voltages go down with energy saving so plz look at the volts only at load
> 
> we are going to find that sweet spot for your ram
> ...


Okay, tonight I'm sending you a full photo of the timings.



Tatty_One said:


> I have just read a review on that memory, XMP @ 3000mhz would not boot even though it was to spec, they had to either manually input timings with XMP disabled or run XMP but with 1.4V in order for it to work at 3000mhz.


Last night after the bios reset, I activated the XMP again and increased the voltage to 1.4V. Now it's waiting again = /


----------



## basco (Jan 24, 2020)

after tatty one´s comment it could be really 1 timing thats not good like trfc setting too low or other that requires higher volts

but again watch out for auto volts getting too high-like the mentioned soc volt just with activating xmp


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2020)

Master_Cyber said:


> Okay, tonight I'm sending you a full photo of the timings.
> 
> 
> Last night after the bios reset, I activated the XMP again and increased the voltage to 1.4V. Now it's waiting again = /


To be honest, you are probably better off manually adjusting your timings and voltage, often you can get more out of your memory that way, the review I read showed that you can get a fair bit more out of those sticks with some tweaking, they ran at 3400mhz at CL18 on 1.4V for example.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 24, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> To be honest, you are probably better off manually adjusting your timings and voltage, often you can get more out of your memory that way, the review I read showed that you can get a fair bit more out of those sticks with some tweaking, they ran at 3400mhz at CL18 on 1.4V for example.


Okay..

Do you know which memory type to choose? Because when I select Samsung B-die I get the CL14 timings and it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2020)

Well to be honest, I was surprised your memory was Samsung B Die because in my limited experience your XMP timings are considerably looser than the Samsung B_Die I am aware of.  I would start by manually inputting what you are trying to achieve with the XMP @ 1.4V and as you said earlier, give it a day or two to see how it responds, if all good leave the CL16 where it is and one at a time increase next timing by one, test and so on.

I no longer use XMP but mainly because I try to get more out of my memory than XMP gives.  So for example I have 3000mhz memory rated in XMP at 3000mhz CL15 - 17 - 17 - 37 @ 1.35V, I run them at 3200mhz on those same timings with a voltage hike to 1.4V...…. although I appreciate you are on the AMD platform so it quite possibly will be a different story for you.


----------



## basco (Jan 24, 2020)

what happens when ya push the button calculate safe? i think this is calc extreme


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 24, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Well to be honest, I was surprised your memory was Samsung B Die because in my limited experience your XMP timings are considerably looser than the Samsung B_Die I am aware of.  I would start by manually inputting what you are trying to achieve with the XMP @ 1.4V and as you said earlier, give it a day or two to see how it responds, if all good leave the CL16 where it is and one at a time increase next timing by one, test and so on.
> 
> I no longer use XMP but mainly because I try to get more out of my memory than XMP gives.  So for example I have 3000mhz memory rated in XMP at 3000mhz CL15 - 17 - 17 - 37 @ 1.35V, I run them at 3200mhz on those same timings with a voltage hike to 1.4V...…. although I appreciate you are on the AMD platform so it quite possibly will be a different story for you.


Ok. I'm going to manually set 16-18-18-36 @ 1.4V



basco said:


> what happens when ya push the button calculate safe? i think this is calc extreme


This is calculate safe


----------



## basco (Jan 24, 2020)

and soc volt to 1.10volt plz

after seeing thaiphoon burner B-die ram is normally speedgrade 2133 or 2400 but never saw 2666mhz?

could i ask ya for a pic of the sticker on the ram if its easy for ya- no sorry i see that its from week 41 2019

my hahaha is only for your headbanger


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jan 24, 2020)

Master_Cyber said:


> Okay..
> 
> Do you know which memory type to choose? Because when I select Samsung B-die I get the CL14 timings and it doesn't work for me.


You need to export your XMP profile from Thaiphoon Burner by clicking on Report, then scroll to the bottom and click on display in nanoseconds then click on Export and choose Complete Report in HTML and save it somewhere you can find it again.
Then Import it into the DRAM Calculator then choose Samsung B Die and click on Calculate Safe.
I have a set of G.Skill TridentZ RGB 16GB 3200 MHz (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) that use the lower binned C16 Samsung B die ICs and I run these timings: 16-17-17-17-36-56 @ 1.35v.




PS
Look at the Samsung OEM / V1 timings as well.



I only used the DRAM Calculator timings as a guide, I did NOT use the exact timings it provided.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 25, 2020)

basco said:


> and soc volt to 1.10volt plz
> 
> after seeing thaiphoon burner B-die ram is normally speedgrade 2133 or 2400 but never saw 2666mhz?
> 
> ...



These are the standard XMP 3000 timings.



















NoJuan999 said:


> You need to export your XMP profile from Thaiphoon Burner by clicking on Report, then scroll to the bottom and click on display in nanoseconds then click on Export and choose Complete Report in HTML and save it somewhere you can find it again.
> Then Import it into the DRAM Calculator then choose Samsung B Die and click on Calculate Safe.
> I have a set of G.Skill TridentZ RGB 16GB 3200 MHz (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) that use the lower binned C16 Samsung B die ICs and I run these timings: 16-17-17-17-36-56 @ 1.35v.
> View attachment 143128
> ...



I put these frequencies manually, but I put the voltage of 1.4V.





Is this where I put Soc Voltage and VDDP?


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Jan 25, 2020)

Honestly, 1.15 SOC and 1.4v RAM is not going to hurt anything but it may well give you the stability you crave. I'm running some crap spektec? RAM dies (offshoot of Micron I believe) and they are rated for 2400mhz 16.18.18 I have them running at 1.4v 3000mhz 16.18.18 from day one, I have used mixed RAM's with Ryzen also and been able to do better than what you are experiencing, don't be afraid to push some volts into them, they won't suddenly up and die despite what some people say and with some RAM it is neccesary, vcore is a different beast and I'd leave it alone unless you're shooting for CPU OC at the same time which I woulld advise you get one or the other stable before you attempt both.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 25, 2020)

r9370 said:


> Honestly, 1.15 SOC and 1.4v RAM is not going to hurt anything but it may well give you the stability you crave.


This last photo is where I put Soc Voltage, correct? I selected Fixed Voltage.

VDDP 1.0 is ok?


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Jan 25, 2020)

Master_Cyber said:


> This last photo is where I put Soc Voltage, correct? I selected Fixed Voltage.
> 
> VDDP 1.0 is ok?


You're within AMD spec on SOC voltage up to 1.15, and the higher your memory clock or you push your mem controller you will likely need to raise that voltage, stay within spec and you should be good.

Ryzen 3rd gen don't usually have a problem hitting 3200-3600 with compatible RAM kits and I'm surprised you have Samsung B-Die but don't be afraid to add sonme volts to your RAM or SOC as long as it's within spec


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 25, 2020)

r9370 said:


> You're within AMD spec on SOC voltage up to 1.15, and the higher your memory clock or you push your mem controller you will likely need to raise that voltage, stay within spec and you should be good.
> 
> Ryzen 3rd gen don't usually have a problem hitting 3200-3600 with compatible RAM kits and I'm surprised you have Samsung B-Die but don't be afraid to add sonme volts to your RAM or SOC as long as it's within spec



Ok. I put SOC voltage 1.15.





It's all OK?


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2020)

XMP is really not a good setting to use on that B450 chipset let alone on mine the X470 or any Ryzen. Not sure but I think it is an Intel thing that AMD don't like at all!
I can not get XMP to work on my Ryzen 3 B350 system at all but my Ryzen 7 can do it no problem as long as I do not over clock the CPU   .
Just use the manual settings and you will get the same results if not even better.
Good luck.


----------



## basco (Jan 25, 2020)

yes should be good cypher-soc volt 1,10 to 1,150volt

what happens when ya push import xmp?  would be good if this works -you could then push compare timings and quickly see whats different.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 25, 2020)

basco said:


> yes should be good cypher-soc volt 1,10 to 1,150volt
> 
> what happens when ya push import xmp?  would be good if this works -you could then push compare timings and quickly see whats different.



When I import and select Samsung OEM, these ranges appear there. I used that.
I called today and it's normal. Now only time will tell. I come back to give feedback.

Thank you all.


----------



## maxfly (Jan 25, 2020)

Are you running the latest bios? If not i would try updating it. Are you ocing your cpu? If so leave your cpu at stock until you get the reset issue figured out. Can you test your memory in a friends rig? Or test their memory in yours?
If all else fails Id have to agree with the earlier poster in that your needing to rma that mb. You may also try contacting the memory manufacturer to see if they can point you in the right direction. You may need to rma that memory as well but im leaning towards a bad bios.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 25, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Well to be honest, I was surprised your memory was Samsung B Die because in my limited experience your XMP timings are considerably looser than the Samsung B_Die I am aware of.  I would start by manually inputting what you are trying to achieve with the XMP @ 1.4V and as you said earlier, give it a day or two to see how it responds, if all good leave the CL16 where it is and one at a time increase next timing by one, test and so on.
> 
> I no longer use XMP but mainly because I try to get more out of my memory than XMP gives.  So for example I have 3000mhz memory rated in XMP at 3000mhz CL15 - 17 - 17 - 37 @ 1.35V, I run them at 3200mhz on those same timings with a voltage hike to 1.4V...…. although I appreciate you are on the AMD platform so it quite possibly will be a different story for you.


You can get lower binned bdie.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey friends, as I said, I adjusted the times and the frequency manually, I increased the DRam voltage to 1.4V and SoC 1.15, I did not change the VDDP and VDDG.
Today (after 4 days), the BIOS was reset at cold boot.
Now I will try to change the VDDP and VDDG and then install the BIOS for agesa 1.0.0.3 ABB.

I researched and this is a known issue in BIOS 1.0.0.4 B, some people with Asrock, Gigabyte and Asus motherboards have this problem.
It’s really something with the increased frequency and cold start

Let's go to the tests again


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 28, 2020)

Master_Cyber said:


> Hey friends, as I said, I adjusted the times and the frequency manually, I increased the DRam voltage to 1.4V and SoC 1.15, I did not change the VDDP and VDDG.
> Today (after 4 days), the BIOS was reset at cold boot.
> Now I will try to change the VDDP and VDDG and then install the BIOS for agesa 1.0.0.3 ABB.
> 
> ...


Dude, don't waste your time if you haven't upgraded the UEFI. No fiddling with any settings is going to make your system stable if you're not on the right UEFI. Anything prior to 1.0.0.3ABBA had serious issues of all kinds.
You want to upgrade to AGESA 1.0.0.4, as it solves some more issues. I have ZERO issues since 1.0.0.4 and the same goes for a lot of other people here, so whatever you've researched is wrong.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 28, 2020)

@Master_Cyber
i would start doing memtest86 on stock settings, just to verify if its stable at all/exclude board issues.
once it passes, all other changes/tweaks would just need to be "dialed in", and you then would "know" that any instabilities (memetest)
would come from the tweaks, not from an unstable rig.

and it will cost you a lot less time to do one run on stock, change settings and test again,
instead of messing with multiple settings and/or voltage at once, which clearly hasnt worked out so far.

@trickson
so far, running a x570 and using the xmp is fine, at least for the ones i setup.
did have more trouble getting samsung ram (Gskill) to run on the GB ultra i have myself,
the micron based corsair works with stock/xmp profile (3600/18@1.35v)
but i do apply dram V manually (no matter what parts/platform), so that might make a difference.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Feb 8, 2020)

I put all frequencies and timings manually in the BIOS, already has 11 days without any reset.

And in special I put that information.

CLDO VDDP VOLTAGE CONTROL = 1.100
CLDO VDDG VOLTAGE CONTROL = 0.950
DRAM VOLTAGE = 1.400V

PROCODT = 40 OHM

GEAR DOWN MODE = ENABLE
POWER DOWN ENABLE = ENABLE

DATA BUS CONFIGURATION
RTTNOM = RZQ/6
RTTWR = RZQ/3
RTTPARK = RZQ/1

CAD BUS CONFIGURATION (CAD BUS DRIVE STRENGTH USER CONTROLS)
CLKDRVSTREN = 24.0 OHM
ADDRCMWDRVSTREN = 20.0 OHM
CSODTDRVSTREN = 20.0 OHM
CKEDRVSTREN = 24.0 OHM

I believe the problem has resolved.

Thanks to everyone and especially to the friend @basco . \o/


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Good to know your issue solved!

Just a heads up tho

cLDO VDDP is voltage for the UMC (unified memory controller) and its located on the I/O die
cLDO VDDG is voltage for IF (infinity fabric) located in between the I/O die and CCD and interconnects them. Some boards even have 2 voltages for cLDO VDDG
1. cLDO VDDG CCD
2. cLDO VDDG IOD

Those voltages are derived from SoC voltage. So you cant set any cLDO VDDP/G equal or above SoC voltage. Its not right. There should be at least 50mv difference (less) from SoC voltage.
I'm saying this because on you last post you didnt mention the SoC voltage.


----------



## basco (Feb 8, 2020)

Bravo i am happy for ya Master_Cyber


----------



## Master_Cyber (Feb 9, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Good to know your issue solved!
> 
> Just a heads up tho
> 
> ...


I used SOC VOLTAGE  = 1.100


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 9, 2020)

Master_Cyber said:


> I used SOC VOLTAGE  = 1.100


Then I suggest that you either raise SoC voltage to 1.15V or reduce cLDO VDDP to 1.050V

Did you confirm the actual values with any software?
RyzenMaster show these and HWiNFO (main page)


----------



## basco (Feb 9, 2020)

oh boy you educated yourself about this topic !
i did not help ya-you helped yourself with a little push in the right direction.

your are the men !


----------



## Master_Cyber (Feb 11, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Then I suggest that you either raise SoC voltage to 1.15V or reduce cLDO VDDP to 1.050V
> 
> Did you confirm the actual values with any software?
> RyzenMaster show these and HWiNFO (main page)


I put the SOC voltage 1.15.
Do I want to reduce the dram voltage to 1.35v.


----------



## basco (Feb 11, 2020)

if its stable then yes-your motherborad seems to overvolt quite a bit









						AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3rd Gen Overclocking Deep Dive, feat. ASUS ROG Zenith II Extreme
					

1usmus, creator of the Ryzen Custom Power Plan, describes his experience overclocking AMD's new third-generation HEDT Threadripper platform, and shares a lot of information about cooling, CCX quality, per-CCX overclocking, memory tweaks, VRM options, and BIOS setup tips. Benchmarks are included...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Master_Cyber (Feb 11, 2020)

The only problem I have today is when I turn off the PC, most of the time it takes a long time to shut down, between 1 and 2 minutes.
Does this have anything to do with memory frequencies and timings?


----------



## basco (Feb 11, 2020)

normally not-do ya have some usb sticks or other connected?

ya could try to disconnect everything ya dont need and test


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Master_Cyber said:


> I put the SOC voltage 1.15.
> Do I want to reduce the dram voltage to 1.35v.


Did you try to lower the cLDO VDDP to 1050mV and keep SoC to 1.100V?
Same on the DRAM voltage. Less voltage is always better for any chip/component as long as it is working in stability. "Try and error" is the only way to determine voltage levels.

As for the long shut down time...
Did only do this after you increase SoC voltage to 1.15V? If yes, then you know the drill.
It also could be some software doing this.

Whats you memory factory specs, and what settings are you running them now? (speed, voltage, primary timings and CR)

And I have constantly attached on a back usb port a flash drive that contains Win10 installation files, some board BIOS profiles, some BIOS (bin/rom) files, and some pictures from BIOS captured screens.
It does not slowing down shut down or boot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2020)

I breadboard the system first.

Then change the battery and clear cmos, then i try different ram, after that if it doesnt change I send board back for new one.


----------



## Master_Cyber (Feb 11, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Did you try to lower the cLDO VDDP to 1050mV and keep SoC to 1.100V?
> Same on the DRAM voltage. Less voltage is always better for any chip/component as long as it is working in stability. "Try and error" is the only way to determine voltage levels.
> 
> As for the long shut down time...
> ...


I go lower the cLDO VDDP to 1050mV and keep SoC to 1.100V.

No, It takes time to shut down with soc voltage 1.1.



basco said:


> normally not-do ya have some usb sticks or other connected?
> 
> ya could try to disconnect everything ya dont need and test


I have nothing connected


----------



## maxfly (Feb 11, 2020)

you most likely need to tweak your voltage or timings to get rid of the slow shut down. how did it do with the increased memory voltage before? once youve settled on a solid oc make sure you test with memtest86 etc... its not uncommon to have an oc seem stable until you stress the system.


----------



## mkveronese (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey @Master_Cyber !

I am having exactly the same issue with the same MB (B540M Steel Legend), however different CPU and memory. I am using a Ryzen 7 3800X and 2x8gb Corsair RBG PRO 3600mhz with XMP enabled (18-22-22-42 @ 1.35v).

Pretty much same deal, I activate XMP and use it for mainly gaming for around 3-4 days, then BIOS just resets randomly...

Have you solved this completely? Any additional tips here from anyone?

Thanks!

*AMD Ryzen 7 3800X | Asrock B450M Steel Legend | Corsair RBG PRO 2x8GB DDR4 3600Mhz*


----------



## Master_Cyber (Jun 14, 2020)

mkveronese said:


> Hey @Master_Cyber !
> 
> I am having exactly the same issue with the same MB (B540M Steel Legend), however different CPU and memory. I am using a Ryzen 7 3800X and 2x8gb Corsair RBG PRO 3600mhz with XMP enabled (18-22-22-42 @ 1.35v).
> 
> ...



I put all this information manually.
I used the DRAM Calculator.

I think the big secret is CAD_BUS, DATA_BUS and SOC_Voltage.

Solved my problem, since February I no longer have the bios reset.

CLDO VDDP VOLTAGE CONTROL = 1.050
CLDO VDDG VOLTAGE CONTROL = 0.950
DRAM FREQUENCY = DDR4-3000
DRAM VOLTAGE = 1.350V
INFINITY FABRIC FREQUENCY AND DIVIDERS = 1500MHZ

TLC = 16
TRCDRD = 17
TRCDWR = 17
TRP = 17
TRAS = 36

TRC = 54
TRRD_S = 6
TRRD_L = 7
TFAW = 31
TWTR_S = 3
TWTR_L = 11
TWR = 24
TRDRDSCL = 5
TWRWRSCL = 5
TRFC = 525
TRFC2 = 450
TCWL = 16
TRTP = 12
TRDWR = 6
TWRRD = 3
TWRWRSC = 1
TWRWRSD = 7
TWRWRDD = 7
TRDRDSC = 1
TRDRDSD = 5
TRDRDDD = 5
TCKE = 7

PROCODT = 40 OHM
COMMAND RATE = 1T
GEAR DOWN MODE = ENABLE
POWER DOWN ENABLE = ENABLE

DATA BUS CONFIGURATION
    RTTNOM = RZQ/6
    RTTWR = RZQ/3
    RTTPARK = RZQ/1

CAD BUS CONFIGURATION (CAD BUS DRIVE STRENGTH USER CONTROLS)
    CLKDRVSTREN = 24.0 OHM
    ADDRCMWDRVSTREN = 20.0 OHM
    CSODTDRVSTREN = 20.0 OHM
    CKEDRVSTREN = 24.0 OHM

(EXTERNAL VOLTAGE SETTINGS AND LOAD-LINE CALIBRATION)
VDDCR_SOC VOLTAGE (FIXED VOLTAGE) = 1.100


----------

